# Anyone here from Houston, TX or close?



## texasgoldbuyer (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to the frogs but not new to pets. I have been raising birds and other types of pets for more than 25 years and just ventured into the frogs recently. I have 2 types currently. The firs purchace was what I thought to be a good one and the frogs are beauties but after the fact and $300.00 I found out they were cross-breeds. I can not kill them as they are very pleasing to look at but I did get upset when I found out what had happened but that's behind me now and the frogs in my opinion are doing fine. They are a cross between black&geeen and black&blue D. Auratus. I am stuck with them so I will watch. I also have 2 sexed pair from Josh's Frogs and they are doing great. They are Dendrobates Ventrimaculatus 'Grey Legged' and really nice looking frogs. Josh has went way out and above helping me get the viv's set up. I would like to get a few more groups to mess with and see what happens. I am very fond of the E. Tricolors and want 2 pair of them. Any help from any of you would be appreciated. And so we don't get any wars started here I am not cross-breeding frogs I just got stuck with some and wouldn't you know after they had my money and I went back the second time is when I found out they were cross-breeds and guess what no refunds or exchanges on them. I guess that's where the buyer beware comes in huh? Hope to hear back from some of you soon.....


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey there goldbuyer-

Yeah that a bad deal, but chalk it up and move on. Can you pm where you bought those frogs from. I am interested because I drive through Katy and have purchased frogs in your area. I saw a group of the green and bronze and am wondering if it was the same group I came across. Eitherway it migth help me in who I deal with in the future. Thanks. Glad to have you here. Here is a link to some other Texas Froggers. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southwest/33467-anyone-texas-around.html

Ben


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

How do you know they are cross breed?



texasgoldbuyer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to the frogs but not new to pets. I have been raising birds and other types of pets for more than 25 years and just ventured into the frogs recently. I have 2 types currently. The firs purchace was what I thought to be a good one and the frogs are beauties but after the fact and $300.00 I found out they were cross-breeds. I can not kill them as they are very pleasing to look at but I did get upset when I found out what had happened but that's behind me now and the frogs in my opinion are doing fine. They are a cross between black&geeen and black&blue D. Auratus. I am stuck with them so I will watch. I also have 2 sexed pair from Josh's Frogs and they are doing great. They are Dendrobates Ventrimaculatus 'Grey Legged' and really nice looking frogs. Josh has went way out and above helping me get the viv's set up. I would like to get a few more groups to mess with and see what happens. I am very fond of the E. Tricolors and want 2 pair of them. Any help from any of you would be appreciated. And so we don't get any wars started here I am not cross-breeding frogs I just got stuck with some and wouldn't you know after they had my money and I went back the second time is when I found out they were cross-breeds and guess what no refunds or exchanges on them. I guess that's where the buyer beware comes in huh? Hope to hear back from some of you soon.....


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I am in the North Dallas area and know of a few others here in Dallas area as well. Just pm me and will give you contact info.

-Beth


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

hello, I live in killeen. and go to dallas alot and sometimes to houston.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Im in OK...not that close, but hey i'd be intrested in seeing pics of the crossbreeds. I dont support that but still intresting to look at...and since you didnt do it, no shame there...and no reason to kill em as long as you can be responsible and keep them out of the hobby, or going to someone who will let them into it with out accurately represnting them. 

Good luck with em all, its a great hobby. And your in a better area for it then i am...Ok is like the worst state for dart frogging, except for maybe kansas and the dakotas


----------



## Dragonflylady (Jan 6, 2009)

Greetings Fellow Texans,
I'm in Cypress (10 min north of Houston). I have two dart tanks and am finishing up a paludarium now. I'm looking for local sources for frogs and would like to avoid the place that sold the mixed breed - is there any reason not to post the name? 
Also, is anybody selling Galac's locally? 
Aloha!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cindy up in Dallas works with galacts. http://www.vivariumconcepts.com


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

cindy is awsome. ive been to her place twice for plants for my first two vivs.


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

hey im from texas!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Texas is a big state, where in texas are you from? 


-Beth


----------



## Nope not Kermit (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all Im in Austin just saying hi. Im the uber rookie here just got my tank and am cleaning it out and scrubing it clean with vinegar. its an 18 G tall. I am going to put 2 lukes in it when its all together. If you get a chance and are in Austin come to Zookeepers. The guys there rock.


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

I live in the Beaumont area. I go to school in Alvin two days a week so I go that way a lot. I got my 2 azureus from a breeder in Houston also.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Courtney8526 said:


> I live in the Beaumont area. I go to school in Alvin two days a week so I go that way a lot. I got my 2 azureus from a breeder in Houston also.


That's a pretty long commute. I lived in Angleton for 9 years then Anahuac for 9 years. I'm in Burleson, south of Fort Worth now.


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, it is a long commute but hopefully it will be over soon. By the way, does anyone know where I could get some frogs between here and there?


----------

